# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Filtre numrique PID

## Geii16

Bonjour ! Je suis nouveau, j'ai parcouru un petit peu le forum et j'espre poster le sujet dans la bonne catgorie.
Alors voil je vais exposer mon problme. Je suis tudiant en deuxime anne de DUT Gnie lectrique et Informatique Industrielle et je dois raliser un filtre PID en VHDL.
Cependant, on va dire que le VHDL n'est pas vraiment mon fort ^^ Bon je me dbrouille un peu mais j'aurais besoin d'aide pour terminer cette ralisation.
Tout d'abord, voici le cahier des charges qui nous a t donn (on fera les tests sur une maquette FPGA) :
Structure gnrale du filtre :
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...51DSC00530.jpg
Drivateur :
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...63DSC00511.jpg
Intgrateur :
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...24DSC00512.jpg

Malheureusement, pour le moment, je nai pas les codes que jai ralis,  savoir, le drivateur, lintgrateur, le bloc  dterminer PTe , les multiplieurs et ladditionneur. Ce que je voudrais surtout quon mexplique, cest comment fonctionne ce filtre PID ? Quest-ce quil fait ? Comment puis-je tre sr quil fonctionne correctement ?
Malgr les explications de mon prof,  je narrive malheureusement toujours pas  comprendre son fonctionnement, donc avant dentrer dans plus de dtails, si quelquun pouvait me r-expliquer cela, a me serait dune trs grande utilit.

Merci davoir pris le temps de lire et je vous remercie davance pour vos rponses.

----------


## gorgonite

as-tu lu wikipedia : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9gulateur_PID ?


en gros le PID permet d'asservir sur une valeur, sa drive et sa primitive... 
qu'as-tu vu en terme de systmes dynamiques ?

lis cela :
http://auto.polytech.univ-tours.fr/t...rs/SA.Poly.pdf

----------

